# oregon food stamps: only six months?



## Calea Spots (Jun 28, 2009)

case worker told me that after six months i'd need to send in a form declaring my income hasn't changed. well it's been almost six months. anyone know if i can find this form online? it's the weekend so i can't call the self-sufficiency office and i'm in georgia. do they just cut you off after six months if you haven't sent in the form?


----------



## Calea Spots (Jun 28, 2009)

oops posted this on the wrong board, i dont think food stamps qualify as me doing it myself.


----------

